# Neue Computer Hardware



## Bolle0708 (6. August 2009)

Hallo
Ich wollte mir bald eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen aber ich hab keine ahnnug was ich bräuchte um War oder auch andere Spiele wie Fallout 3 oder Anno flüssig zu spielen.
War klappt ganz gut aber ich muss halt die effekte ausschalten und bei Keepraids ruckelt es doch ganz gut.

Betriebssystem: Windows Vista 32bit
Porzessor: AMD Phenom 9600 Quadcore
Arbeitsspeicher: 3GB
Festplatte: 500GB
Monitor: 22"
Momentane Grafikkarte: Geforce 8600 GS

Den Namen meines Motherboards hab ich leider nicht gefunden.
Die Grafikkarte sollte so im Preisbereich 200-300 Euro liegen.
Also welche Grafikkarte könnt ich oder soll ich mir am besten kaufen?


----------



## Reldnak (6. August 2009)

Ich habe eine ATI Radeon 4870 HD und kann so ziemlich alles auf maximaler Auflösung und hohen Settings spielen.
Liegt in deinem Preissegment und macht dir sicher eine Menge Freude.

Musst nur schauen das dein Netzteil genügend Power hat.

LG


----------



## Bolle0708 (6. August 2009)

Was genau meinst du mit Netzteil?


----------



## Reldnak (6. August 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit Netzteil?




Weiß jetzt nicht genau den Hersteller aber hab ein 620 Watt Netzteil drinnen. Das reicht ohne Probleme.
mit der x2 könnte es schon etwas eng werden.

LG


----------



## Bolle0708 (6. August 2009)

Aber was genau im Computer ist das Netzteil xD ?


----------



## Scyeye (6. August 2009)

Das Netzteil versorgt deinen PC mit Energie, sprich, da wo der Strom rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also dein PC braucht eine höhere Spannung, als die, die vom Anbieter bereitgestellt wird und darum kümmert sich das Netzteil.
Aber um zu deinem Thread zurückzukommen, ich habe ne 9600GT - läuft auch alles flüssig, hatte zwar am Anfang paar Probleme alles einzustellen, jetzt läufts aber perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber gut bei 200-300 Euro empfehle ich dir da was besseres ;D
http://87.106.83.144/xhardware/product_inf...-XT-1024MB.html


----------



## mdee (6. August 2009)

hallo

es kommt natürlich aufs Budget an wo man hat ... ich kenne die preise in Deutschland halt nicht!!!

*die ati 4890XT *ist natürlich ein super sache...kann ich auch empfehlen... zusätzlich würde ich zusätzlich 1GB RAM reinhauen und wenn du schon Vista drauf haust dann gleich das 64Bit, ist die bessere Wahl.... beim Netzteil schau dass das teil mindestens 650Watt leistung hat und nicht ein billig teil ist mit hohem leistungsabfall!!! sonst ganz ok


meine maschine:
Vista 64
AMD Phenom II X4 3GHz
8GB RAM 
Ati 4870X2 2GB
Asus M- Serie Board

Nebenbei erwähnt...die beste hardware bringt aber nichts wenn das Mainboard (Chipsatz und Architektur) nichts taugt!!!


----------



## Bolle0708 (6. August 2009)

1gb ram wollte ich mir sowieso kaufen. 
ich werd wahrscheinlich warten bis windows 7 drausen ist und die ersten fehler bugs usw. behoben sind.
^^
wie sieht so ein netzteil aus, vielleicht hab ich das ja schon x)


----------



## heretik (6. August 2009)

Schau mal, wo bei deinem PC das Stromkabel von der Steckdose reingeht. Das ist das Netzteil.


----------



## Tokenlord (6. August 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> wie sieht so ein netzteil aus, vielleicht hab ich das ja schon x)


Das hast du auf jedenfall.

Du musst nur schauen wieviel Spannung es bringt. 
Dass esauch für die neue Grafikkarte reicht.

Ich habe z.b. ein 750Watt-Netzteil.


----------



## Bolle0708 (6. August 2009)

Also das stand auf dem Kasten namens Netzteil. Ich hoffe ihr könnt da was rauslesen.

Model No: FSP400-60HLW
AC Input: 200-240 V ~, 3A, 50Hz
Dc Output: +3V ::: 30.0A (Org), +5 A :::30.0A(Red), +12V1 ::: 14.0A(white)
                 +5Vsb ::: 2.0A (purp), -12 V ::: 0.8 A (blue), +12V2 ::: 15.0A(yellow)
                 P.G. Signal (grey) ground (black)
(+3.3V & +5V =152 W max) Total output shall not exceed 400 watts

Das stand da drauf und halt noch diverse warnschildchen.
Könnt ihr da was rauslesen?


----------



## OldboyX (6. August 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> 1gb ram wollte ich mir sowieso kaufen.
> ich werd wahrscheinlich warten bis windows 7 drausen ist und die ersten fehler bugs usw. behoben sind.
> ^^
> wie sieht so ein netzteil aus, vielleicht hab ich das ja schon x)




Ohne Netzteil kann dein Computer nicht funktionieren. Du hast mit Sicherheit eins.

Edit: Dein Netzteil bringt 400 Watt Gesamtleistung. Da es wohl noname ist, kann man sich aber darauf auch nicht verlassen und falls du eine der unten genannten Grafikkarten einbauen willst, brauchst du definitiv ein neues Netzteil, vor allem auch weil deines auf der 12V Schiene zu wenig Ampere bringt.

Ein gutes Netzteil mit 500 Watt wird reichen. Je nachdem ob und wieviel Geld für dich eine Rolle spielt, kannst du ruhig auch ein stärkeres nehmen, da auch in Zukunft der Stromverbrauch neuer Komponenten eher steigen wird (oder du mal SLI ode Crossfire benutzen möchtest).



> Das Netzteil versorgt deinen PC mit Energie, sprich, da wo der Strom rauskommt tongue.gif
> Also dein PC braucht eine höhere Spannung, als die, die vom Anbieter bereitgestellt wird und darum kümmert sich das Netzteil.



Umgekehrt meinst du oder? Aus der Dose kommen 230V~ und das wäre etwas zu viel für die Rechnerteile deshalb wird in 12V, 5V usw. Schienen umgewandelt. Wicht ist ist, dass das Netzteil genügend Leistung (auf den einzelnen Schienen und gesamt) bereitstellen kann.

Für 200-300 Euro kannst du dir eine sehr gute Grafikkarte leisten:

Eine Ati 4890 kostet so zwischen 150 und 200 Euro - je nachdem von welchem Anbieter und mit welchem Kühlsystem (manche Anbieter verbauen eigene und oft bessere Kühlsysteme als das Referenzdesign, wodurch die Karte kühler und leiser bleibt).

Ansonsten kannst du für um die 280 Euro eine Nvidia GTX 285 kaufen, was die derzeit schnellste single-chip Grafikkarte ist soweit ich weiß.
Oder für etwas weniger eine Nvidia GTX 275.

Ati hat das bessere Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, dafür brauchen Nvidia Karten weniger Strom im idle und unterstützen PhysX (eine Funktion, die in Shootern oder Action Spielen Physikberechnungen übernimmt und die CPU erheblich entlastet). 

Edit: Kauf dir doch eine Ati 4890 und für die 100 Euro die dann noch übrig sind ein gutes Netzteil von Enermax.
So long.


----------



## evil-knevil666 (6. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> ... dafür brauchen Nvidia Karten weniger Strom im idle ...



Dieser Vorteil ist nur leider dann für den Popo wenn man dauerhaft 2 Monitore betreibt. Alle GTX-Karten haben nämlich die unschöne Angewohnheit im Multimonitorbetrieb nicht in den 2D-Modus zu schalten. Gab bisher noch keinen aktuellen Treiber, der das bei meiner GTX 260 behoben hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiszy (6. August 2009)

Junge, Junge hier werden Sachen empfohlen!?
Sorry, aber das muss ich gleich mal berichtigen bzw. bissl klugscheissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Scyeye schrieb:


> Das Netzteil versorgt deinen PC mit Energie, sprich, da wo der Strom rauskommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ui, also wer in Physik einigermassen aufgepasst hat, weiss dass das so nicht stimmt!
PC braucht höhere Spannung als 230V~??? - Der PC, genauer gesagt die Komponenten darin brauchen niedrigere Spannungen und noch dazu Gleichspannung/-strom.
Höchste Spannung die an einem PC-NT anliegt, sind 24V-, Rest 12V-, 5V-...! 
Mit der 9600er Reihe soll es übrigens Treiberprobleme geben. Sprich, neuester Treiber und WAR funzt nicht so gut wie eine ältere Version.



mdee schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> es kommt natürlich aufs Budget an wo man hat ... ich kenne die preise in Deutschland halt nicht!!!
> 
> ...



Hmm, jaaa. Das mit dem Budget is natürlich so ne Sache.
Würde dem TE empfehlen sich lieber ein neues RAM-dual-kit (2x2G zu kaufen anstatt 4x1GB in die RAM-Bänke zu hämmern.
Zur Netzteil-Bemerkung: Ähm, 650W?? Für was? Schmarrn! Ok, evtl. aktuelle Grakas im SLI/Crossfire-Mode aber das hat er ja sicher nicht vor. 
Man nutzt niemals alle Komponten auf Volllast aus, also kann man nicht einfach alle Verbrachsangaben addieren.
Leistungsabfall? Effizienz würde ich sagen.

Mein Sys als Beispiel:

CPU: Intel Q9550 
Mobo: Gigabyte EP-45 DS 4
RAM: noch 4 GB
Graka: Silent&Performance GTX260 (216Shader) von Edelgrafikkarten.de
Netzteil: Enermax Modu+525W(!)

Bei meinem System wird die Leistung des Netzteils im 3D-Modus (beim Zocken) etwar zu 50%! ausgenutzt! (Das habe ich sogar nachgemessen!) Dies ist auch der Effizienteste Bereich eines Netzteils.



Tokenlord schrieb:


> Das hast du auf jedenfall.
> 
> Du musst nur schauen wieviel Spannung es bringt.
> Dass esauch für die neue Grafikkarte reicht.
> ...



Mh.. Watt=Leistung(P), Volt=Spannung(U), Ampere=Strom(I) -- P=U*I

Zur Graka-Empfehlung würde ich dir raten mal HIER (Klick) vorbeizuschaun.
Für das Netzteil HIER (Klick mich hart)

Oder gehe einfach mal bei deinem Hardware-Dealer deines Vertrauens vorbei und lass dich beraten.


----------



## Kayzu (6. August 2009)

Hab auch ne neue Kiste gekauft bzw. selber zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut.
hatte noch kein Game was ich nicht auf Full HD spielen konnte mit Max details und Auflösung.

Phenom II X4 950 BE
8 GB DDR3 RAM1666 Mhz von Crucial
Asrock MB
Zotac GTX 280 AMP! Grafikkarte

Hab nur ein 550W Netzteil.
Beim Netzteil kommt es nicht nur auf die Wattzahl an, sondern auf die maximale auslastung.
Habe BeQuiet Dark Power 550W
Reicht dicke und hatte noch nie Probleme.

Alles was höher als 550-600 Watt ist, ist totaler Schwachsinn, da du erst was größeres brauchst wenn du Crossfire oder SLI im Verbund benutzt ab 2 Karten dann.
Ich glaube aber man kommt wieder davon ab und geht wieder in richtung single Grafikkarte.

Habe z.b. bei Crysis Warhead auf Full HD Auflösung mit maximal Details Enthusiast und paar Consolenbefehlen für noch bessere Grafik, minimal 54 Frames und maximal 120 FPS.
Wem das nicht reicht der tut mir auch Leid. Dabei habe ich weder die Graka noch den CPu übertaktet.


----------



## Bolle0708 (6. August 2009)

Die gtx 275 kostet ja so 200 euro.
Reicht diese denn um aktuelle spiele mit super details usw. zu spielen. oder lohnt es sich 100 euro mehr für die gtx 285 auszugeben.
Wenn ich mir eine von den karten kaufe, reicht dann mein netzteil oder sollte ich mir eins mit 500 Watt kaufen.
Wie teuer wär denn dann ein gutes?

http://www.amazon.de/Netzteil-TWISTER-inte...4225&sr=8-2
Wär sowas ok?


----------



## evil-knevil666 (6. August 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Die gtx 275 kostet ja so 200 euro.
> Reicht diese denn um aktuelle spiele mit super details usw. zu spielen.



Absolut und ohne jeden Zweifel! 



> oder lohnt es sich 100 euro mehr für die gtx 285 auszugeben.



Lohnt sich bedingt, die paar mehr Prozent an Performance müssen es dir halt wert sein, ansonsten greif lieber zur 275 oder alternativ zur GTX 260, aber nur, wenn du sie sehr günstig bekommst. Beide Karten reichen völlig aus, wenn der Rest der Hardware passt.


----------



## OldboyX (6. August 2009)

-Die GTX 275 reicht um aktuelle Spiele auf max details zu spielen. Zur GTX 260 würde ich nicht raten, aufgrund der Shaderanzahl. Die GTX 275 ist praktisch eine GTX285, nur etwas abgespeckt.
-Dein Netzteil würde ich auf jeden Fall ersetzten. Noname Netzteile "schwindeln" beim maximalen output teilweise ganz gewaltig und das Problem ist, dass schlechte Netzteile einfach abrauchen können oder sogar den Rest deiner hardware beschädigen können.

Wenn es dich wirklich interessiert, dann schau mal hier rein:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteil...-netzteile.html

Was bei Billignetzteilen passiert, wenn sie mal annähernd ausgelastet werden kannst du in diesem Video von Corsair anschauen:

http://www.corsair.com/cinema/movie.aspx?id=622747

Edit: Wieso es vielleicht Sinn macht, zu einem leistungsstärkeren Teil zu greifen (als man aktuell braucht) beschreibt dieser User in einem Forum ganz nett:



> Auch wenn ich in den meisten Fällen niemand bin der denkt "teuer = gut" ist es bei solchen Dingen schon sinnvoll ein paar &#8364; mehr hinzulegen. Zumal ein gutes NT eine Anschaffung ist die man durchaus auch mal länger als die normale Lebensdauer eines PCs (2-3 Jahre) verwenden kann und auch in den nächsten PC (natürlich vorausgesetzt es ist vernünftig dimensioniert) einbauen kann.
> 
> Zitat von GODzilla:
> 
> ...



Zu berücksichtigen ist dabei nur, dass der bestmögliche Wirkungsgrad in einem bestimmten Auslastungsbereich liegt. Gute und moderne Netzteil jedoch (wie von Enermax zb.) haben von 20% bis 90% Auslastung einen 80+ Wirkungsgrad. Insofern ist das heutzutage nicht mehr ein so großes Problem.

So long.


----------



## Teal (6. August 2009)

Bei WAR reicht schon eine 8800 GT für gute Ergebnisse - so lange der Prozessor dahinter genug Leistung bringt. Würde mich also - falls es wirklich *nur* um WAR geht - nicht nur um die Graka, sondern auch die CPU kümmern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (6. August 2009)

Mein CPU ist doch gut oder?


----------



## evil-knevil666 (6. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Zur GTX 260 würde ich nicht raten, aufgrund der Shaderanzahl.



Wenn man sie irgendwo schweinemäßig günstig bekommt, kann man trotzdem zugreifen. Für Sparfüchse ist sie nachwievor eine Empfehlung wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Gemeint ist natürlich die Variante mit 216 Shadern.


----------



## mdee (6. August 2009)

Hmm, jaaa. Das mit dem Budget is natürlich so ne Sache.
Würde dem TE empfehlen sich lieber ein neues RAM-dual-kit (2x2G zu kaufen anstatt 4x1GB in die RAM-Bänke zu hämmern.
Zur Netzteil-Bemerkung: Ähm, 650W?? Für was? Schmarrn! Ok, evtl. aktuelle Grakas im SLI/Crossfire-Mode aber das hat er ja sicher nicht vor. 
Man nutzt niemals alle Komponten auf Volllast aus, also kann man nicht einfach alle Verbrachsangaben addieren.
Leistungsabfall? Effizienz würde ich sagen.

immer diese Klugscheisserei :-)) ... klar mit den Rambelegungen hast recht und mit dem Netzteil bedingt ... ok ich verwende ja ein 4870x2 und die frisst halt ganz gut !

Für mich muss ein gutes Netzteil Kabelmanaged sein und eben die Leistung sollte aussreichend vorhanden sein sowie (vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt) der Leistungsabfall sollte nicht zu gross sein (siehe text), mit dem PFC ganz gut aufgehoben. 

PFC
Power Factor Correction
Geringer Leistungsfaktor bedeutet einen schlechteren elektrischen Nutzungsgrad. Je niedriger der Leistungsfaktor ist, desto grösser wird die aus dem Netz entnommene Energie. Wenn ein geringer Leistungsfaktor nicht korrigiert wird, muss ein Verbraucher zusätzlich zur reellen Wirkleistung (active real power) eine mit Verlust behaftete Blindleistung (reactive power) in Kauf nehmen. Dies bringt eine ganze Reihe von Nachteilen mit sich. Die Power Factor Correction verbessert den Leistungsfaktor. Der dadurch verbesserte Nutzungsgrad der elektrischen Energie reduziert die Stromrechnung (eine typische Einsparung von bis zu 50% im Jahr). 
Aktive PFC-Typen verwenden aktive Komponenten (zumeist bereits in einem IC integriert), um die Stromentnahme - gemäss dem Spannungsverlauf - so zu regeln, dass diese weitgehend ähnlich wie bei einem Widerstands-Last (PF = 1) verläuft. Darüber hinaus ermöglicht die aktive PFC-Regelschaltung einen weiten Bereich von Netz-Eingangswechselspannung (von 85 VAC bis 265 VAC) automatisch zu verwenden. Gegenüber all diesen Vorteilen (bzgl. Wirkungsgrad, EMV-Störungen, Baugrösse, Weitbereichsregelung u.a.) steht nur der höhere Kostenfaktor.

(Zitat-Quelle: http://info.pcwebshop.ch/Glossar/P.htm#PFC)


----------



## Bolle0708 (6. August 2009)

Also ich bin bis morgen abend weg, ihr könnt von mir aus noch tipps usw. schreiben ich werd sie mir auf jedenfall durchlesen.
morgen abend kann ich euch dann auch mein budget mitteilen weil ich morgn an meinem geburtstag halt das geld bekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schonmal vielen dank bis jetzt
Bolle


----------



## Bolle0708 (7. August 2009)

Soo hab ca. 300 euro zu verfügung.
Ich wollt mir ne geforce gtx 275 kaufen und halt 1gb ram.
wenn ich evtl dann noch so 60-70 euro hab, bekomm ich da ein gutes netzteil mit 500-600 watt? oder vielleicht mehr


----------



## Bral (7. August 2009)

Ein anständiges Netzteil mit ca 500 bis 600 Watt Leistung reicht vollkommen aus. SOlltest dich aber, wie bereits oben genannt, im Geschäft diesbezüglich beraten lassen. Nur von "No Name" Teilen würde ich auf jeden Fall die Finger lassen. Hab so ein Teil mal in einem, leider, nicht selbst zusammengestellten PC drinne gehabt. Das verdammte Ding hat mir mein Mainboard wegen einer Fehlerhaften Überspannungsabsicherung abgefackelt (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) *seufz*


----------



## Bolle0708 (7. August 2009)

Ja ich werd irgendwann mal nach media markt oder saturn gehen und frag da mal.
bessere läden kenn ich in duisburg leider net


----------



## Teal (7. August 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Soo hab ca. 300 euro zu verfügung.
> Ich wollt mir ne geforce gtx 275 kaufen und halt 1gb ram.
> wenn ich evtl dann noch so 60-70 euro hab, bekomm ich da ein gutes netzteil mit 500-600 watt? oder vielleicht mehr


1 GB mehr? Wozu? Hast Du dann auch ein OS, dass das unterstützt? Mit Vista 32bit bringt es jedenfalls nix...


----------



## Bolle0708 (7. August 2009)

was ist OS
xD
unterstützt vista 32bit keine 4gb ram?


----------



## OldboyX (7. August 2009)

1) Arbeitsspeicher aufstocken auf 4 GB kann sehr wohl etwas bringen auch bei Vista 32 bit. Zum einen, weil es je nach System schon seine 3,6 GB nutzt, mindestens aber 3,2. Zum anderen stellt sich die Frage, ob die 3 GB in Dual Channel verbaut sind (i.e. 1GB + 1 GB und 512 + 512). Wenn du einfach 3x 1GB Riegel stecken hast, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall, einen 4ten dazuzustecken, damit die 3,2-3,6 GB RAM auch vollständig im Dual Channel genutzt werden. Da DDR2 Speicher so unverschämt billig ist, würde ich das auf jeden Fall machen.


2) Ich will keine Läden schlecht reden, aber Media Markt und Saturn würde ich weniger empfehlen. Schau dich hier im Technik Forum um, frag notfalls dort nach und man wird dir ein gutes Netzteil empfehlen, dann schaust auf der Preisvergleichseite deiner Wahl wo du es billig herbekommst, überprüfst ob der Händler halbwegs seriös ist und gute Bewertungen hat und bestellst dir dort das Teil. Notfalls auch 10 Euro mehr, dafür einen Händler der gute Noten hat - lohnt oft mehr. Mit etwas Lesefähigkeit schaffst du es mit Sicherheit auch, das Netzteil selbst auszutauschen. Willst du das auf keinen Fall machen, dann wende dich an einen FACHHÄNDLER und lass dir das Teil einbauen.


----------



## Bolle0708 (7. August 2009)

Hab bis jetzt in meinem pc 3 mal 1gb ddr2 ram verbaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab 4 steckplätze.
Ich werd mal schaun wo ich ein gutes netzteil finde, frag bei media nach und schau ob ich versteh was der redet xD
dankee


----------



## OldboyX (7. August 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Ich werd mal schaun wo ich ein gutes netzteil finde, frag bei media nach und schau ob ich versteh was der redet xD
> dankee



Na hoffentlich erwischst du einen der Ahnung hat.


----------



## Teal (7. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> 1) Arbeitsspeicher aufstocken auf 4 GB kann sehr wohl etwas bringen auch bei Vista 32 bit. Zum einen, weil es je nach System schon seine 3,6 GB nutzt, mindestens aber 3,2. Zum anderen stellt sich die Frage, ob die 3 GB in Dual Channel verbaut sind (i.e. 1GB + 1 GB und 512 + 512). Wenn du einfach 3x 1GB Riegel stecken hast, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall, einen 4ten dazuzustecken, damit die 3,2-3,6 GB RAM auch vollständig im Dual Channel genutzt werden. Da DDR2 Speicher so unverschämt billig ist, würde ich das auf jeden Fall machen.
> 
> [...]


Ok, hast recht. Mein System hat auch 3,6/4 GB in Benutzung. Dann aber wie Du schon geschrieben hast in der richtigen Bestückung und mit der selben Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Bolle0708 (7. August 2009)

Ich bau glaub ich so ein ram teil aus und halt dem typen von media das vor die nase und sag dem das ich noch son teil brauch ;D


----------



## Teal (7. August 2009)

Die haben so was glaube ich nicht mal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie auch immer - viel Glück!


----------



## ogum (8. August 2009)

also für PC- Teile solltest du unbedingt zu einen Fachhändler gehen(z.B. KM Elektronik).
Die haben Ahnung, eine gute Auswahl und die Preise sind in Ordnung.
Bei Mediamarkt oder Saturn würde ich hingehn wenn ich mir einen Kühlschrank oder einen Föhn kaufen will.


----------



## Asoriel (8. August 2009)

Bolle geh NICHT in einen Markt, egal in welchen! Frag lieber uns nach einem Netzteil und wir empfehlen dir ein gutes. Ein Händler kann dir jeden Schund schönreden wenn du dich damit nicht auskennst. Wenn du es im Internet bestellst, kommst du auch um einiges günstiger weg.


----------



## Ceek (8. August 2009)

Also bei MediaMarkt hab ich mir letztens ein paar Rohlinge gekauft, als es dringend war und ab und zu kauf ich da auch ein paar Alben ein, wenn sie billiger als bei Amazon sind. Sonst...ähm nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Da war Asoriel schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiszy (8. August 2009)

Schau wo du das Netzteli: Enermax Modu+525W bekommst. Das ist wirklich jeden cent wert! Wenn ich eines empfehlen kann, dann dieses!
EDIT: Das Fire PSU von Saphire ist das aller selbige. Nur mit anderem Label drauf....


----------



## Bolle0708 (8. August 2009)

OK
Ich geh nicht nach media markt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber bei den grafikkarte kann ich da doch nix falsch machen. ich weiß ja welche ich mir kaufe oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2009)

Jo, die GTX275 ist durchaus ne tolle Karte - aber auch die würd ich lieber Online kaufen als im Laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die hier wär was für dich.


----------



## Hellnagel (8. August 2009)

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind würd ich gern mein Problem in den Raum werfen.
Mein System:
AMD Phenom II X4 940
4 GB RAM
Windows XP
NVIDIA Geforce GTX 275
(der Pc , der hier im PC-Zusammenstellungsbereich für 600 Euro empfohlen wird)

Mein Problem ist aktuell z.B. bei Mass Effect, nichtmal alle Optionen auf Maximum, 
dass es zwar passabel läuft, aber immer wieder unschöne Ruckler bzw Verreißer bei Bewegungen gibt.

Ich bin kein PC. Fachmann und wär für Tipps und Tricks der Performenceoptimierung sehr dankbar.


----------



## ogum (8. August 2009)

--
Mein Problem ist aktuell z.B. bei Mass Effect, nichtmal alle Optionen auf Maximum, 
dass es zwar passabel läuft, aber immer wieder unschöne Ruckler bzw Verreißer bei Bewegungen gibt.
--
dieses game habe ich nicht, aber solche "Verreißer", Ruckler und starkes Kantenflimmern hatte ich bei RoM (mit gtx285).
Ich habe in der Nvidia Treibermenüsteuerung bei globalen Einstellungen:   

Anisotrope Abtastoptimierung und Trilineare Optimierung auf "Aus" gestellt.

in diesem Menü dann: 

Anisotrope Filterung: 8x (is aber wohl nicht so wichtig)
Texturfilterungsqualität: Hohe Qualität

Damit verschwanden bei mir die Grafikprobleme bei RoM fast vollständig und es sieht bis auf die manchmal etwas schwammigen Texturen oft besser aus als WOW


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. August 2009)

Erstmal einen Frage an den TE: 
Kannst du im moment spielen? Kannst du noch warten bis du die Sachen kaufst?

Und geh ja nicht zum Mediamarkt/Saturn! Da wirst du die Karte vermuttlich nicht unter 300 Euro kriegen.




Hellnagel schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema sind würd ich gern mein Problem in den Raum werfen.
> Mein System:
> AMD Phenom II X4 940
> 4 GB RAM
> ...


Du kannst dafür ruhig einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.

Aber was hast du den für einen Monitor?


----------



## Rethelion (8. August 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> OK
> Ich geh nicht nach media markt
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Media/Saturn habe ich noch nie Grafikkarten oder sonst irgendeine Hardware zum Kaufen gesehen. Allerhöchstens überteuerte NoName-Speicher.
Schau lieber im Internet nach, da bekommst du eine bessere Beratung, Qualität und Preise.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Bei Media/Saturn habe ich noch nie Grafikkarten oder sonst irgendeine Hardware zum Kaufen gesehen. Allerhöchstens überteuerte NoName-Speicher.
> Schau lieber im Internet nach, da bekommst du eine bessere Beratung, Qualität und Preise.


Doch, doch das gibts da schon.... aber nicht unter 150% des normalen Preises.


----------



## Hellnagel (8. August 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Aber was hast du den für einen Monitor?



20 zoll widescreen


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. August 2009)

Hellnagel schrieb:


> 20 zoll widescreen


Auflöung?


----------



## Klos1 (8. August 2009)

Hellnagel schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema sind würd ich gern mein Problem in den Raum werfen.
> Mein System:
> AMD Phenom II X4 940
> 4 GB RAM
> ...



Was heißt alle Optionen? Du brauchst nämlich nicht meinen, daß du mit einer GTX275 in allen Spielen AA und AF bis zum erbrechen nach oben stellen kannst.
Der Rest sollte aber auf höchster Stufe ohne Probleme laufen.

Hast du das Problem nur bei Mass Effect? Welche Treiber wurden denn installiert?


----------



## Hellnagel (8. August 2009)

in den meisten spielen benutze ich die auflösung 1280x720 (16:9)

selbst mit Ausstellen von antianalising und trilinearer optimierung sind verreißer stark vorhanden (sieht man gut an lichtquellen)

ich hab erst heute den neuesten treiber für die Karte runtergeladen (190.38)


und mit "alle Optionen" meine ich, dass ich gerade nicht alles auf Anschlag gestellt habe, also gewöhn dir einen freundlicheren Ton an

das Problem tauchte auch schon bei half-life 2 und bioshock auf (vor Treiberupdate)


----------



## painschkes (8. August 2009)

Hellnagel schrieb:


> und mit "alle Optionen" meine ich, dass ich gerade nicht alles auf Anschlag gestellt habe, also gewöhn dir einen freundlicheren Ton an


_
Was bist du denn für einer!? Er hat ganz normal gesagt das man selbst mit so einer guten Karte nicht alles auf maximum stellen kann , du kannst auch einfach sagen wenn du keine Hilfe haben willst..?_


----------



## Bolle0708 (8. August 2009)

Also ich kann warten und alle spiele laufen bei mir, nur leider net auf hoher auflösung.
Gibts bei Grafikkarten denn mehrer ausführungen. Also mehrere Versionen von der gtx 275?


----------



## Klos1 (8. August 2009)

Hellnagel schrieb:


> in den meisten spielen benutze ich die auflösung 1280x720 (16:9)
> 
> selbst mit Ausstellen von antianalising und trilinearer optimierung sind verreißer stark vorhanden (sieht man gut an lichtquellen)
> 
> ...


 
Wow...hier haben wir aber ein ganz empfindliches Gemüt. Schalt mal nen Gang runter, wo war ich oben den unfreundlich. 

Also mit deiner Auflösung ist es sicherlich nicht normal, daß du in Spielen wie Biosshock oder Half-Life 2 auch nur im entferntersten Probleme hast.
Somit wissen wir schon mal, daß was nicht stimmt. Sogar mit meiner GTX260 und einen vergleichbaren Prozzi könnte ich bei einer Auflösung von 1650x1080 in Bioshock nicht soviel nach oben stellen, wie ich bräuchte, um es zum ruckeln zu bekommen.

Du hast also XP 32bit, oder? Welcher SP ist installiert und wurden die Chipsatz-Treiber von dir installiert? Hast du einen Virenscanner? Wenn ja, wurde schon versucht, ihn vorübergehend zu deaktivieren?

Desweiteren könntest du mal nen Benchmark machen und die Werte hier posten. Such dir irgendetwas schönes neues bekanntes, wo man dann auch Vergeichswerte im Internet findet. Von den Temparaturen ist alles in Ordnung, oder?



Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Also ich kann warten und alle spiele laufen bei mir, nur leider net auf hoher auflösung.
> Gibts bei Grafikkarten denn mehrer ausführungen. Also mehrere Versionen von der gtx 275?



Sorry, ist ja eigentlich dein Thread. Ging jetzt irgendwie unter. Tut mir leid. Also, im Prinzip gibt es nur eine GTX275. Und die haben alle 240 Unified Shader und ein 448bit breites Speicherinterface. Auch die Anzahl der TMUs und ROPs sind identisch.

Unterscheiden tun sich die Modelle unter Umständen im Chiptakt, da manche Hersteller den Standardtakt anheben und ihr Exemplar als ab Werk übertaktet für ein paar Euronen mehr verkaufen. Unterscheiden kann sich auch der Takt der Shader, denn dieser lässt sich bei Geforce im Gegensatz zu ATI separat takten. Auch das wäre dann die Kategorie "ab Werk übertaktet". Ein höherer Speichertakt wäre auch denkbar.

Außerdem haben die Hersteller unter Umständen einen vom Referenzdesign abweichenden Lüfter verbaut, um die Karte leise und kühl zu halten.

Edit:

hier hättest du z.b. ein Exemplar, auf das all die Eigenschaften zutreffen. Der Lüfter wurde ausgetauscht und Chip-, Speicher-, als auch Shadertakt wurde angehoben.

http://www.edel-grafikkarten.de/product_in...--PE---XFX.html


----------



## Bolle0708 (8. August 2009)

Ist denn so eine übertaktete grafikkarte gleich besser?
Hat es nachteile wenn ich mir die normale gtx 275 von nvidia kauf ohne die veränderungen?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. August 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Ist denn so eine übertaktete grafikkarte gleich besser?


Von der Leistung her: Ja.



Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Hat es nachteile wenn ich mir die normale gtx 275 von nvidia kauf ohne die veränderungen?


Wenn sie beide das selbe kosten, würde ich die übertaktete kaufen. Es kann allerdings sein das die Lüfter lauter sind.


Wenn du noch warten kannst, solltest du bis spätestens Oktober warten, dann kommt einen neue Grafikkartengeneration die deutlich schneller sein wird.


----------



## Klos1 (8. August 2009)

Je nach Übertaktung kannst du mit 5-15% Mehrleistung rechnen. Die gibt es ja mit ganz unterschiedlichen Übertaktungen. Ein separater Kühler kann natürlich auch besser sein. Das hängt aber auch davon ab, welcher Kühler verbaut wurde. Im Beispiel von oben könntest du halt niedrigere Temparaturen erwarten, was evtl. weiteren Spielraum für Übertaktung gibt, oder einen leiseren Betrieb im Gegensatz zum Referenzmodel.

Ob einen die Lautstärke wichtig ist, oder nicht, mag jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Solltest du ein solches modifiziertes Model wählen, dann wäre es natürlich nur sinnvoll, wenn auch die anderen Lüfter leise agieren. Es bringt nichts, sich für teures Geld einen leisen Kühler für Graka zu holen, wenn auf der anderen Seite nur ein lauter Boxed-Lüfter für die Kühlung der CPU vorgesehen ist. Und genauso sollten dann auch die Gehäuselüfter, falls vorhanden, leise agieren.

Wenn das Geld nicht zu locker sitzt, dann kannst du ohne weiteres auch eine normale GTX275 nehmen. Die reicht von der Leistung her auch für alles.
Ich besitze eine langsamere GTX260, welche auch noch Crysis in einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 Pixel und sämtlichen Details auf Ultra, nebst 2xAA absolut flüssig darstellt.

Von daher reicht auch eine normale GTX275 im Moment für alles locker aus. Mehr ist nur für Leute zu empfehlen, die Spiele wie Crysis mit 8xAA und solche Scherzchen spielen wollen. AA und AF belasten die GPU enorm. Alles andere läuft mit einer GTX275 stets flüssig, auch mit sämtlichen Details am Anschlag.

Der einzige Nachteil, welcher die aktuelle Geforce-Serie im Moment begleitet, ist ein oft auftretendes und wohl auch deutlich wahrnehmbares Spulenfiepen.
Das hängt wohl mit den Spannungswandlern zusammen. Besonders, wenn hohe FPS-Zahlen erreicht werden, soll das Problem verstärkt auftreten.Manche berichten, daß ein gutes Netzteil dem entgegenwirken kann. Ich bezweifel das.

Auch hier gibt es einige Modelle, die vom Referenzdesign abweichen und das Problem anscheinend behoben haben. Zum Beispiel durch die Verwendung von mehreren Phasen und Austausch der Drosseln. Die ausgetauschten Drosseln bestehen nun komplett aus Eisen und innen ist dann die Kupferspule plaziert.
Die höhere Anzahl der Phasen sorgt für mehr Stabilität der Spannung.

Exemplarisch für ein solches Model sei die MSI hier genannt:

MSI N275GTX Twin Frozr

Ob das Problem dadurch wirklich behoben wurde, kann ich weder bestätigen noch dementieren. Ich habe lediglich davon gelesen. Meine GTX260 (noch in 65nm Fertigunsstruktur) weist dieses Problem nicht auf. Erst bei den neuen Modellen wie Geforce GTX260 und höher in 55nm Fertigunsstruktur hörte man verstärkt von dem Problem. Hier wurden im Gegensatz zur alten Reihe billigere Teile verwendet.


----------



## Jarwid (11. August 2009)

Auch wenns schon mehrmals gesagt wurde, kanns man nicht oft genug wiederholen. Ich würde never ever Hardware oder ähnliches bei den einschlägigen "Märkten" kaufen.

Ich war mal vor ein paar Jahren wegen nem Plasma TV im örtlichen Saturn und fragte den Verkäufer nach nem Gerät von Samsung

Der Dialog war wiefolgt:

V: Kann ich helfen?
Ich: Ich interessier mich für nen Plasmafernseher, zB den hier von Samsung (Wir standen gerade zufällig vor so einem Modell)
V: Ja, ein tolles Gerät, soundsoviel Pixel blabla (allerdings kein Hinweis drauf das mir das bei meinem PAL-Empfang wenig nützt)
Ich: Hm, was haben Sie denn noch so, wie wärs denn hier so mit dem von LG (kostete nur die Hälfte)
V: Naja, da muss ich sagen, LG ist halt nen koreanischer Hersteller...
Ich:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ähm, Samsung doch auch ???
V: Entschuldigen Sie mich mal eben

Dann ließ er mich stehen und kümmerte sich um nen Rentnerpärchen 

Ist mir Original so passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (11. August 2009)

Ja, die sind dort sehr kompetent.

Ich hatte mal interessehalber gefragt, ob sie noch eine alternative zu dem Y-Kabel mit 3,5mm Klinkestecker hätten, weils mir zu teuer war. Sagte der doch glatt: "Nee, sowas haben wir garnicht!"

Ach und letzte Woche wollte mir einer von den Mitarbeitern erzählen, dass Diablo II gar nicht mehr produziert wird, dann hab ichs halt woanders gekauft, nachdem dort neue Exemplare eingetroffen waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2009)

Ich widerstehe ja jedesmal beim Media der Versuchung mal nach einem Gaming-PC zu fragen, wäre mal interessant was da so kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. war jemand die Tage mal beim Media und hat sich die Plasma und LCD-TVs angesehen? Wollte mit den 19% Rabatt evtl einen günstigen kaufen, aber kam alles ned annährend ans Inet ran.


----------



## painschkes (11. August 2009)

_Was willst denn ausgeben? Welche Größe soll er haben? Einsatzgebiet?

/Edit : Antworte lieber in der Laberecke.._


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich widerstehe ja jedesmal beim Media der Versuchung mal nach einem Gaming-PC zu fragen, wäre mal interessant was da so kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum nur ? ich will so nen Dialog unbedingt mal lesen wenn man die nach sowas fragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Warum nur ? ich will so nen Dialog unbedingt mal lesen wenn man die nach sowas fragt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub ich hab die schon genug genervt indem ich jedes Preisschild von den TVs abfotografiert habe und dann wieder gegangen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@painschkes: Hab dir in der Technikecke geantwortet


----------

